# Starting DMA issue

## chickenselects

hey guys

so i started emerging kde-meta over night only to wake up and find it on 32/272...

called a friend and asked him to compile the last three files that my machine just emerged, took him 5 minutes tops.

im running gentoo on a turion 64 Compaq nx6125 laptop.  I ran 'top' and nothings consuming large amound of my 2ghz processer... the biggest process was kacpid with 13% on and off.  My processer is properly clocked at 2ghz as told by 'cat /proc/cpuinfo'.

Does anyone have a clue as to why Kde is emerging THIS slow.......................................................

1gig ram (128 shared for video) and a 2ghz 64 bit proc shouldn't be this slow for emerging kde-meta.  Anyone have an idea as to why it would take so long?

*downloaded all files in advanced with fetch

if this is the wrong section i apologize

thanksLast edited by chickenselects on Sun Jan 22, 2006 5:14 pm; edited 5 times in total

----------

## 6D7474

it definitely should compile faster...

maybe your cpu is overheating and it downclocks itself to cool down..?

----------

## chickenselects

i was reading about that in a sticky if i remember correctly, if its actualy doing so, how can i check if 'cat proc/cpuinfo' reports it at the correct speed?

----------

## chickenselects

after going deeper into some threads i was thinking maybe its a chipset driver issue as brought up here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-424455-highlight-emerge+slow.html

how do i check my chipset and if they're arnt drivers in the kernel what can i do?

----------

## 6D7474

1. i don't think cpuinfo is refreshing itself during runtime ( afaik only during boot ) - but i might be wrong...

2. it can be a hdd issue ( for example DMA not enabled ), hava a look at https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-409484-highlight-.html

EDIT: also run

```
 hdparm /dev/hdX
```

where X is your drive letter

----------

## chickenselects

seems like DMA would be the issue based on these other threads

apparently i do NOT have the right chipset drivers and i dont see mine being supported: Radeon® Xpress 200M 

im in my kernel config now and i have 

```

* PCI IDE chipset support

* Generic PCI IDE Chipset support

* Generic PCI bus-master DMA support

```

is there anything else i can add to my kernel? only ati chipset i see is the ATI IXP.

thanks for the help

----------

## chickenselects

running 

```
hdparm /dev/hda 
```

 tells me 

```
using_dma'
```

is off.

when i run 

```
hdparm -d1 -X udma5 /dev/hda
```

 it gives me a permission error similar to one in the thread you gave me.  Still stuck on the chipset issue (im new to linux and im not 100% sure whats needed in the kernel and whats not, i just went by all the help files)

when i run dmesg i see a warning 

```
warning: many lost ticks.  Your time source seems to be instable or some driver is hogging interupts
```

all leads back to DMA issue

now for the hard part, solving it.[/quote]

----------

## chickenselects

removed generic/default IDE chipset support and added ATI IXP (i found out i use this after finding/using lspci)

still doesn't know what my PCI bridge is....arg 

```
PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 5a37
```

----------

## chickenselects

bump

----------

## dsd

PCI is a standard so only one driver is needed: the PCI driver.

just because lspci says "Unknown device" doesn't mean no driver is loaded, it just means it doesnt have a name for that device.

lspci will list (and attempt to name) every PCI device in the system, regardless of whether drivers for those devices are loaded or not. it also doesn't have a name for everything

your slowdown issue is for another reason

----------

## chickenselects

alright thanks, didn't know that.  Can you please give some insight in solving this issue then?

```

/dev/hda:

setting using_dma to 1 (on)

HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted

using_dma = 0 (off)

```

----------

## dsd

if DMA still isn't on then that is almost certainly the cause of your slowness

please post the output of:

lspci

lspci -n

uname -v

ls -l /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage

----------

## chickenselects

lspci

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 Host Bridge (rev 01)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 5a3f

00:04.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 5a36

00:05.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 5a37

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB2 Host Controller

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 SMBus Controller (rev 11)

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller ATI

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-ISA Bridge

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-PCI Bridge

00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:14.6 Modem: ATI Technologies Inc ATI SB400 - AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 02)

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE)

02:01.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5788 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 03)

02:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4309 802.11a/b/g (rev 03)

02:04.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx21/x515 Cardbus Controller

02:04.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller

02:04.3 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx21 Integrated FlashMedia Controller

02:04.4 Class 0805: Texas Instruments PCI6411, PCI6421, PCI6611, PCI6621, PCI7411, PCI7421, PCI7611, PCI7621 Secure Digital (SD) Controller

```

lspci -n

```
00:00.0 0600: 1002:5950 (rev 01)

00:01.0 0604: 1002:5a3f

00:04.0 0604: 1002:5a36

00:05.0 0604: 1002:5a37

00:13.0 0c03: 1002:4374

00:13.1 0c03: 1002:4375

00:13.2 0c03: 1002:4373

00:14.0 0c05: 1002:4372 (rev 11)

00:14.1 0101: 1002:4376

00:14.3 0601: 1002:4377

00:14.4 0604: 1002:4371

00:14.5 0401: 1002:4370 (rev 02)

00:14.6 0703: 1002:4378 (rev 02)

01:05.0 0300: 1002:5955

02:01.0 0200: 14e4:169c (rev 03)

02:02.0 0280: 14e4:4324 (rev 03)

02:04.0 0607: 104c:8031

02:04.2 0c00: 104c:8032

02:04.3 0180: 104c:8033

02:04.4 0805: 104c:8034

```

uname -v

```

#1 Wed Jan 18 14:54:54 EST 2006

```

ls -l /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage

i dont have a folder or file called bxImage in

/usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/

or 

/usr/src/linux-2.6.14-gentoo-r5/arch/i386/boot/

hope this helps

----------

## chickenselects

Bump

----------

## bollucks

hdparm has diagnosed the problem - you have no dma support. hdparm cannot fix this problem though. You need to find the correct chipset driver for your IDE. try googling

----------

## chickenselects

so i figured.  Well now for the noob question.  What should i even google for... and what do i do with the driver once i find it?

Still new to linux and i really dont know which direction to go in to find these drivers

-thanks....

----------

## dsd

sorry, forgot you were running 64 bit, i meant "ls -l /usr/src/linux/arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage"

however i think i have enough info to say that you have made a mistake when changing your kernel config. your "uname -v" output says that your currently running kernel was compiled on jan 18th, yet this forum post seems to suggest that you added ATI IXP PCI IDE support on the 21st.

use this doc as a reminder of the process of installing a new kernel image:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/kernel-upgrade.xml

----------

## chickenselects

it seems no matter how many times i recompile the kernel and follow the steps in the handbook it always says the 18th?

i dont see any changes as of those steps

----------

## notfafhrd

Just an idea: Could it be you forgot to mount /boot before installing the new kernel?

----------

## chickenselects

did it in the order the handbook said, thanks for trying though

----------

## bollucks

 *chickenselects wrote:*   

> it seems no matter how many times i recompile the kernel and follow the steps in the handbook it always says the 18th?
> 
> i dont see any changes as of those steps

 

A newly compiled kernel should have the build datestamp. If you're not booting into a kernel with said datestamp then you're not actually booting your new kernel.

----------

## 6D7474

bollucks is right... so, could you post your grub.conf? - maybe there's the probelm...

----------

## dsd

yep, as well as that, detail the *exact* procedure you are using to add an option to your kernel (all the way through to rebooting the system)

----------

## notfafhrd

Aye... following *only* the steps in chapter 7 of the book will get you nowhere bcs. /boot was mounted in chapter 4 already... just a gess...

----------

